
Fansubs for TV shows and movies are illegal, court rules - AndrewDucker
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/fan-made-subtitles-for-tv-shows-and-movies-are-illegal/?comments=1
======
sevensor
Specifically, a Dutch court. Back when one of my friends introduced me to
anime fansubs, he was very clear about the community norms. Nobody is to make
any money from this ("not for sale or rent!") If the show ever gets picked up
for US distribution, you tape Star Trek (or whatever) over your copy of the
fansub. It's not to be kept around if there's a legal way to get it. Those
norms were obviously intended to avoid legal trouble, but it seems those days
are long over.

